# concentrate mixing percentages



## Crittilian23 (11/1/17)

Hi guys and girls. 

i just got some cloud burst 
mixed berries 
blueberry juicy
vanilla soft serve 
and custard
just want to know what sort of percentages i should use for those concentrates

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (11/1/17)

It's a matter of trial and error. Look at current recipes on the net that uses those flavors and then experiment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (11/1/17)

I would test at 3%, 5% and 8%. Obviously if it's fine and strong enough at 3% or 5%, you don't need to do the 8%. You don't need to vape an entire 10ml sample to know if it's too weak or strong and it's wasteful to throw out the sample and mix another. So I also do all batches within the same 10ml sample, which is quite easy if you have a 1ml or 2ml syringe:

Mix a 10ml sample with 0.3g (3%) concentrate.
Draw out 2ml of it with a syringe and vape it.
If it's too weak, add another 0.16g to the remaining 8ml. You now have a 5% mix.
Draw out 2ml of it with a syringe and vape it.
If it's too weak, add another 0.18g to the remaining 6ml. You now have an 8% mix.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Useful 2


----------



## Crittilian23 (11/1/17)

I normally use about a 2% mix for fruits and they normally come out fine. its more the vanilla soft serve and the custard i'm concerned about. but ill do some googling as well and see if i can spot anything

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (11/1/17)

2% for fruits of which brand? 2% Inw Raspberry or FA Blackberry will be overpoweringly strong, 2% TFA Strawberry Ripe won't do much at all. It also depends on whether you are developing recipes or just mixing standalone flavours. When I test I'm not too fussed about standalone percentage as I'll never use the flavour that way. I rather want to know what the flavour tastes like on its own (i.e. what character it will impart to a recipe) and to just get a ballpark of how potent it is, so that I can keep that in mind when adding it to other flavours in a recipe.

If I have an idea of the brand's strength already (I know that Cly, FA, Inw are all strong, for eg), I won't even do a sample vaping test but will do a cream test instead. I take a big spoonful of canned whipped cream and add two drops of the concentrate into that. Swirling it around in your mouth gives a good representation for most flavours of how they will vape. The test is done and dusted in thirty seconds and uses two drops of concentrate. I'm not using bottles, VG and PG to make a 10ml sample that will be bleh to vape finished. You can also do a back-of-the-hand droplet test but the cream test is more realistic for me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Crittilian23 (11/1/17)

Ive been using capella concentrates witch i liked not to strong. but thought id give the cloudburst ones a try. 

i do like to make more complicated juices as well. but for now i want to do single ones with cloudburst concentrates so i know how they are and what sort of %age they require.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (11/1/17)

Crittilian23 said:


> Ive been using capella concentrates witch i liked not to strong. but thought id give the cloudburst ones a try.
> 
> i do like to make more complicated juices as well. but for now i want to do single ones with cloudburst concentrates so i know how they are and what sort of %age they require.


Never heard or seen that brand around here. You will have to talk to the seller or use the method suggested by @RichJB above.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tockit (16/1/17)

RichJB said:


> I would test at 3%, 5% and 8%. Obviously if it's fine and strong enough at 3% or 5%, you don't need to do the 8%. You don't need to vape an entire 10ml sample to know if it's too weak or strong and it's wasteful to throw out the sample and mix another. So I also do all batches within the same 10ml sample, which is quite easy if you have a 1ml or 2ml syringe:
> 
> Mix a 10ml sample with 0.3g (3%) concentrate.
> Draw out 2ml of it with a syringe and vape it.
> ...


@RichJB, Do you do this immediately after mixing the sample or do you give it a day or 2 steep? Im assuming this is done at Zero nic?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (16/1/17)

Yes, zero nic. The testing would depend on the flavour. If it's a fruit, I'd vape straight away and then again after a few days. For creams, custards, etc, I'd steep for at least a week first. Although I'm less fussed about steeping for single flavours than mixes, I'd still let it settle first.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tockit (16/1/17)

RichJB said:


> Yes, zero nic. The testing would depend on the flavour. If it's a fruit, I'd vape straight away and then again after a few days. For creams, custards, etc, I'd steep for at least a week first. Although I'm less fussed about steeping for single flavours than mixes, I'd still let it settle first.


I have just been playing around with fruits and found for myself it tastes alot better after a 2 day steep. I do try shake n vape but always after a day or 2 it tastes better. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Diza (12/7/17)

Crittilian23 said:


> Ive been using capella concentrates witch i liked not to strong. but thought id give the cloudburst ones a try.
> 
> i do like to make more complicated juices as well. but for now i want to do single ones with cloudburst concentrates so i know how they are and what sort of %age they require.


Hi. Just wondering how your cloudburst flavours were and at what percentage did you use them. Did it steep long?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

